# my new betta fish looks sick



## Jaaamiiieee (Dec 12, 2010)

hi everybody!

Today I bought a new betta, i choose the onde that looked more healthy, but a couple hours ago i noticed that he stays floating almost like a dead fish, but then he swims normally. this is my second betta, so i don't have much experience. i'm a little worried, it doesn't seems a normal behaviour... :-?
is he sick?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Unless he's on his side, there is no reason to worry. Bettas rest for periods of time, and they are motionless when they do this. If he's swimming normally, there shouldn't be a problem. Also Bettas DO sleep, so if he looks healthy, he probably is.


----------



## Jaaamiiieee (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Unless he's on his side, there is no reason to worry. Bettas rest for periods of time, and they are motionless when they do this. If he's swimming normally, there shouldn't be a problem. Also Bettas DO sleep, so if he looks healthy, he probably is.


He is not on his side but he is kind of "crooked", and the guy from the store said that the fish doesn't need heating but the water is kind of cold, and it seems that he can't go to the bottom of the aquarium and the other one would swim freely and nicely but this one don't...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jaaamiiieee said:


> He is not on his side but he is kind of "crooked", and the guy from the store said that the fish doesn't need heating but the water is kind of cold, and it seems that he can't go to the bottom of the aquarium and the other one would swim freely and nicely but this one don't...


Bettas DO need heating. They are tropical fish. It's a common misconception that they can live in cold water. He will be so much happier if you get a heater. A lot of pet store employees have no idea what they're talking about. ANYONE on this site could tell you you need a heater. I suggest getting one as soon as possible. A good temperature for a Betta is around 78 degrees Fahrenheit. Don't forget to get a heater. You should see an improvement in your fish.


----------



## Jaaamiiieee (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Bettas DO need heating. They are tropical fish. It's a common misconception that they can live in cold water. He will be so much happier if you get a heater. A lot of pet store employees have no idea what they're talking about. ANYONE on this site could tell you you need a heater. I suggest getting one as soon as possible. A good temperature for a Betta is around 78 degrees Fahrenheit. Don't forget to get a heater. You should see an improvement in your fish.


i'll buy a heater tomorrow then. thank you very much! :-D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome! Make sure you get one made for your size tank. Otherwise you might end up cooking your fish. Walmart makes one for 2-15 gallons. It's around $15. Don't forget your thermometer! =)


----------



## Jaaamiiieee (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> You're welcome! Make sure you get one made for your size tank. Otherwise you might end up cooking your fish. Walmart makes one for 2-15 gallons. It's around $15. Don't forget your thermometer! =)


ok ok, thanks.

I bought me a betta kit in the same store because my first beta passed away last weekend, he was in a bowl aquarium with a water pump and I was cleaning it like every 3 days or so and I gave him appropriate betta food... for what I understood it was all wrong but he had a great live because e was in those conditions for more than 7 months, but winter came and he did not make it.
Right now, this new one is in that new beta kit that I have, It also brought Nutrafin Betta plus for the water and Nutrafin Max as food, the aquarium has some kind of fixture for lightbulb, is that enough for heating or should I buy one of those heating mattresses to put underneath the terrariums?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, first of all, Bettas should never be kept in those tiny Betta kits. It's a myth that they live in puddles. They live in shallow water, but the amount of space they swim in is huge. I suggest getting a bigger tank. Don't feel bad. Up until this year, I believed that too. I suggest getting a 2 gallon tank kit of some kind, and a heater. Also, a terrarium heater pad is only meant to warm the gravel so that a reptile can warm itself on it. You need a real aquarium heater. You can get a 2 gallon kit at walmart for around $20 or $25. They also sell them at Petco and PetSmart. I just want your Betta to be as happy as possible. Bettas live longer in bigger, heated tanks.


----------



## Jaaamiiieee (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Ok, first of all, Bettas should never be kept in those tiny Betta kits. It's a myth that they live in puddles. They live in shallow water, but the amount of space they swim in is huge. I suggest getting a bigger tank. Don't feel bad. Up until this year, I believed that too. I suggest getting a 2 gallon tank kit of some kind, and a heater. Also, a terrarium heater pad is only meant to warm the gravel so that a reptile can warm itself on it. You need a real aquarium heater. You can get a 2 gallon kit at walmart for around $20 or $25. They also sell them at Petco and PetSmart. I just want your Betta to be as happy as possible. Bettas live longer in bigger, heated tanks.


 i want, and i will give the best conditions i can to my beautiful betta. so tomorrow i'll buy those stuff. thank you, you saved my betta ;-)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome! Oh, and make sure you monitor the temperature closely. You don't want the heat to go above 82 degrees.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey there! Congrats on your new betta!! Everything that Sweeda said is spot on! I'm going to go a bit more in depth :-D

Definitely get him a bigger tank! A 1 gallon is a bare minimum in my opinion, and only for people who are experienced in betta care. For you I would suggest 2.5 gallon tank or more. You will need to preform 100% water changes every 3 days or so if you don't get a filter.

If you can't afford a fish tank, you can usually find 2 gallon critter keepers at petco/petsmart/walmart for around $15, they dont have lights but they're a cheaper alternative to an over priced fish tank and work just as well.

You'll want a heater set to between 76-82 degrees F. And dont forget a thermometer so you can keep track of the temp in the tank!

What type of food are you feeding him? I recommend pellets (Hikari betta bio-gold is one of the best, Topfin is also really good), just 5-6 a day, and some bloodworms 2x a week. Its also a good idea to fast your betta one day a week so he doesn't become bloated. 

If I think of anything else I'll come back, lol. Good luck!!!! And I would love to see some pictures!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Miharu said:


> Hey there! Congrats on your new betta!! Everything that Sweeda said is spot on! I'm going to go a bit more in depth :-D
> 
> Definitely get him a bigger tank! A 1 gallon is a bare minimum in my opinion, and only for people who are experienced in betta care. For you I would suggest 2.5 gallon tank or more. You will need to preform 100% water changes every 3 days or so if you don't get a filter.
> 
> ...


Petco also has 3 gallon Pet Keepers. They are $13. I have my Betta in one. Great advice, Miharu!


----------

